# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  با 828 منطقه 3 (زیر گروه 1 ) کجا قبول میشم ؟

## ahmadsh

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ... این اولین باریه که خودم یه موضوع ارسال میکنم ( دقیقا نمی دونم جایی که تاپیک زدم درسته یا نه )... میخواستم از دوستان خصوصا با تجربه ها کمک بگیرم ...
من امسال برای بار اول کنکور دادم ... ( تجربی هستم ) این رتبه ی من هست با که با کلی دردسر و مشکلات به دست آوردم ( مثل همه که کلی مشکل دارن ... مثلا من خودم هیچ آزمون آزمایشی نتونستم شرکت کنم فقط خودم تو خونه از خودم آزمون می گرفتم  ) ... ( 828 منطقه 3 (زیر گروه 1 )) ( بومی تهران )
من اولویت اولم پزشکیه بعد دندون ( فقط دولتی منظورمه ).... میخواستم بپرسم اگه شما جای من بودین چیکار میکردین ؟ با این رتبه ها میشه جایی قبول شد ؟ شما کدوم شهر رو پیشنهاد میکنین بهم ( که احتمال قبولی هم داشته باشم ؟ ) مثلا اگه میگین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زنجان هر چی در موردش میدونین بگین از خوابگاهش استاداش یا هر چیزی که اهمیت داره حتی مردم شهرش و آب و هواش ... هر چی که به نظرتون ملاک هست و راجع بهش اطلاع دارین ... تو رو خدا جدی جواب بدین خیلی برام حیاتیه .... خصوصا دوستانی که خودشون تو رشته پزشکی یا دندون هستن ... 
نظرتون رو راجع به نیمسال دوم و تعهد هم بگین ( اگه میشه یه نفر درست حسابی نیمسال دومو برام تشریح کنه ...  معایب و مزیتش نسبت به نیمسال اول چیه آیا موندن برای نیمسال دوم می ارزه با رتبه من ؟ ) ...  نظرتون راجع به موندن پشت کنکور چیه ؟ که یه سال دیگه بمونم و رتبم مثلا دویست تا بهتر بشه آیا میتونه خیلی موثر باشه ؟  اینم درصد هام 
80 ادبیات     65.4 عربی         73.4 معارف            84 زبان
زمین 0        ریاضیات 45.6       زیست 60.7         فیزیک 53.4        شیمی 42.9

----------


## khansar

سلام .زبان پایت قوی بود؟

----------


## fifi.ml

تهران داروسازی میاونی قبول شی ،شهرای دیگه ام میتونی پزشکی و دندون پزشکی قبول شی

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*شرایطتت خیلی شبیه منه
اگه قبولی ها مثل پارسال باشه وخیلی تغییر نکنه
خب استانای ناحیه 1 مثل سمنان زنجان اراک قزوین قبول میشی
بقیه هم تاحدودی میشه ولی این بومی پذیری خیلی تاثیر داره و احتمال زیاد همونا ک گفتم میاری*

----------


## ahmadsh

> سلام .زبان پایت قوی بود؟


زبان نسبتا خوبی دارم ( البته 84 درصد رو با تست زنی از کتاب های کمک درسی گرفتم نه صرفا پایه ی قوی )

----------


## ahmadsh

up

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما دارو تهران صد درصد میاری
پزشکی دندون کرج تا اراک هر شهری بخئای میاری
یعنی کرج زنجان قزوین قم اراک سمنان هرجا بخوای
زیر 500بودی شهید بهشتی پزشکی رو شاخش بود پارسال 477 گرفت امسال تازه ظرفیتاش بیشترم شدن

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

به نظر من بر اساس رتبه های سال قبل برنامه ریزی نکنین، چون امسال یه عده که دانش آموزای متوسط به بالا هم هستن رو سهمیه 5 درصدی ها حساب شدن، به احتمال زیاد اونا اگه تو سهمیه ی 5 درصدی تو رشته ی مورد نظرشون پذیرفته نشن سهمیه مناطق هم براشون حساب می شه و این جاست که رتبه های مناطق جا به جا می شه

----------


## ahmadsh

> شما دارو تهران صد درصد میاری
> پزشکی دندون کرج تا اراک هر شهری بخئای میاری
> یعنی کرج زنجان قزوین قم اراک سمنان هرجا بخوای
> زیر 500بودی شهید بهشتی پزشکی رو شاخش بود پارسال 477 گرفت امسال تازه ظرفیتاش بیشترم شدن


خیلی ممنون از شما ... واقعا منم همش تو فکر شهید بهشتیم  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  ... اصلن عاشق این دانشگاه هستم ولی میدونم رتبم کافی نیست  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):   .... خدا کنه یه معجزه ای بشه  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  ... ولی همین قدرش هم عالیه ... از شما هم واقعا ممنونم  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ahmadsh

> به نظر من بر اساس رتبه های سال قبل برنامه ریزی نکنین، چون امسال یه عده که دانش آموزای متوسط به بالا هم هستن رو سهمیه 5 درصدی ها حساب شدن، به احتمال زیاد اونا اگه تو سهمیه ی 5 درصدی تو رشته ی مورد نظرشون پذیرفته نشن سهمیه مناطق هم براشون حساب می شه و این جاست که رتبه های مناطق جا به جا می شه


 به نظرم خبر بدی بود  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  بچه ها پزشکی ایران چطوره ؟ قبولیش برام امکان پذیر هست با توجه به این که ظرفیتش امسال بیشتر شده ؟؟؟ (از 148 شده 192 ) 
خدایاااااااا ...  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadsh


به نظرم خبر بدی بود  بچه ها پزشکی ایران چطوره ؟ قبولیش برام امکان پذیر هست با توجه به این که ظرفیتش امسال بیشتر شده ؟؟؟ (از 148 شده 192 ) 
خدایاااااااا ... 


آره منم با این خبر خیلی بهم ریختم
رتبه م 708 زیرگروه یکه ولی میترسم همین قزوین شهر خودمم قبول نشم*

----------


## ahmadsh

> *
> آره منم با این خبر خیلی بهم ریختم
> رتبه م 708 زیرگروه یکه ولی میترسم همین قزوین شهر خودمم قبول نشم*


همه قبول میشیم انشالله
تا اینجاش رو که اومدیم از این به بعدشم تقوای الهی پیشه میکنیم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
راستی من کشته مرده ی عکس پروفایلتون هستم ... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadsh


همه قبول میشیم انشالله
تا اینجاش رو که اومدیم از این به بعدشم تقوای الهی پیشه میکنیم 
راستی من کشته مرده ی عکس پروفایلتون هستم ...


عه نکنه هنوز عکس توکلیه؟*

----------


## ahmadsh

> *
> 
> عه نکنه هنوز عکس توکلیه؟*


والا فکر کنم خدایی هستش ... :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ahmadsh

اگه کسی نظری داره بگه  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

جالبه
منطقه دو 190هزار نفر
منطقه یک 80 هزار نفر
شما 5800 کشوری
من 4700 کشوری
شما 800 منطقه
من1300 منطقه
این ینی تراکم بچه های قوی منطقه یک خیلی بیشتر بوده
شما تو منطقه تون دو و نیم برابر مایین تعدادتون..... حالا کشوری من بهتر شده حالا نمیگم رتبه منطقه من 0.4 شما بشه هااا ...........اینا که بماند هیچ من بدترم شدم
اگه تراکم دانش اموزای قوی تو همه مناطق یکسان بود
الان 1300 من شده بود 320
یا 800 شما شده بود 3100
خوشبحالتون ظرفیت دانشگاه ها که تقسیم میشه دوونیم برابر ظرفیت منطقه یک که بهتون اختصاص میدن که هیچ...رتبه ها تونم بدلیل ضعیف تر بودن بچه ها تو منطقه تون نسبت به ما بهترم میشه
فقط درد و دل بود ناراحت نشین هاااا
درضمن جز تهران وبهشتی بقیه رو میارید حتی ایرانم ممکنه بیارید
منی که احتملا زابل بیفتم به هر کی میگم بمونم بم میگه غلط میکنی بمونی حالا شما که همه جا قبولی واس چی دیگه بمونی
خدایی قدرشو بدون همینو برو
الان من تو کشور 1100 تا از شما بهتر شدم
شما خوش بینانه ایران میارید
من خوش بینانه بجنورد و بیرجند
واقعا چقدر عدالت
قدرشو بدون برو
از حرفم ناراحت نشی ها
اینم کارنامم
http://uupload.ir/files/7tml_photo_2017-08-06_19-16-06.jpg

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

اوه اوه ظرفیت ایران زیاد شده حواسم نبود پس 100% قبولید
عاقا عزیز من دوست من برو نمونی هااا
دانشگاش که بد نیس
من با 4700 کشوری خوش شانس باشم بیرجند میارم
شما با 5800 کشوری دارید ایران میارید 
که فک کنم بعد از تهران و بهشتی و شیراز چارمه کشوره
حالا به نظرت بیرجند چندم کشوره (فک کنم همون 4 ام باشه البته از اخر)
تازه بماند که 1100 تا بهتر شدما
ناراحت نشید ها اینا رو گفتم که قدر رتبه تونو بدونید و حتما برید و اصلا به پشت کنکورفکر نکنید

----------


## ahmadsh

> جالبه
> منطقه دو 190هزار نفر
> منطقه یک 80 هزار نفر
> شما 5800 کشوری
> من 4700 کشوری
> شما 800 منطقه
> من1300 منطقه
> این ینی تراکم بچه های قوی منطقه یک خیلی بیشتر بوده
> شما تو منطقه تون دو و نیم برابر مایین تعدادتون..... حالا کشوری من بهتر شده حالا نمیگم رتبه منطقه من 0.4 شما بشه هااا ...........اینا که بماند هیچ من بدترم شدم
> ...


من هم قبول دارم خیلی سهمیه ها ناعادلانه هست ... شما صد در صد حق دارین بگین این حرفا رو ... من دلخور نمیشم چون حرف شما فقط با من نیست با تمام منطقه ی سه هاست ... پس دلیلی نداره از حرفتون دلخور بشم ... به نظرم درسته منطقه 1 از 3 مرفه تر هست اما این دلیل نمیشه که کسی که منطقه 1 هست وضعیت مالی و مدرسه ی خوبی داشته باشه و حتما بتونه بره کلاسی آن چنانی ... به نظرم شما کاملا حق دارین چون 1000 تا رتبه ی کشورتون از من بهتره ... به هیچ وجه نمی خوام این امر رو توجیه کنم اما تا اونجایی که که میدونم شما  7 سال بعد از فارغ التحصیلیتون دوره دارین بنده 14 سال ( چون منطقه 3 هستم ) دوره دارم ... تا نصف مدتش هم نمیتونم تا تخصص بخونم ... )( مطالب پایین رو پاک کردم چون وجهه ی خوبی نداشت)
..................................................  ..................................................  ...
..................................................  ..................................................  ..
..................................................  ..................................................
براتون آرزوی موفقیت و خوشبختی میکنم 
در پناه حق

----------


## ahmadsh

> اوه اوه ظرفیت ایران زیاد شده حواسم نبود پس 100% قبولید
> عاقا عزیز من دوست من برو نمونی هااا
> دانشگاش که بد نیس
> من با 4700 کشوری خوش شانس باشم بیرجند میارم
> شما با 5800 کشوری دارید ایران میارید 
> که فک کنم بعد از تهران و بهشتی و شیراز چارمه کشوره
> حالا به نظرت بیرجند چندم کشوره (فک کنم همون 4 ام باشه البته از اخر)
> تازه بماند که 1100 تا بهتر شدما
> ناراحت نشید ها اینا رو گفتم که قدر رتبه تونو بدونید و حتما برید و اصلا به پشت کنکورفکر نکنید


ممنون منم این رو به کرات از دوستان شنیدم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ahmadsh

به قول شهاب اناری 
 اگر تلاشگر هستید موفق باشید ...  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما همون چیزی ک گفتم شهر تهران دارو غیر این از کرج تا سمنان شانس داری بومی گزینین خیلی مهم تر ز اون چیزیه ک فک کنید

----------


## hamed_habibi

ایران پارسال از کرج 584 پزشکی گرفت امسال شده 192 تا شانس بالایی واسه قبولی ایران داری..بهشتیم 10تا زیاد شده ولی خب قبول نمیشی...

----------


## ahmadsh

> شما همون چیزی ک گفتم شهر تهران دارو غیر این از کرج تا سمنان شانس داری بومی گزینین خیلی مهم تر ز اون چیزیه ک فک کنید


ممنون از شما  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ahmadsh

> ایران پارسال از کرج 584 پزشکی گرفت امسال شده 192 تا شانس بالایی واسه قبولی ایران داری..بهشتیم 10تا زیاد شده ولی خب قبول نمیشی...


یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم اگه بتونین جواب بدین ... ایا این درسته که رتبه های خوب تو این چند سال اخیر اغلب پسر هستن و شانس قبولی پسر ها پایین تر هست ؟؟؟
راستش یه تاپیک با این موضوع دیدم و به نظر حرف طرف منطقی بود ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم اگه بتونین جواب بدین ... ایا این درسته که رتبه های خوب تو این چند سال اخیر اغلب پسر هستن و شانس قبولی پسر ها پایین تر هست ؟؟؟
> راستش یه تاپیک با این موضوع دیدم و به نظر حرف طرف منطقی بود ؟؟؟


من فقط میدونم امسال تعداد پسر ها کمتر از دختر ها بودند وی ظرفیت پزشکی 50-50 تقسیم میشه بین دختر پسرا
مشهد - رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری 96
الان مثلا اینو ببنید بزنید نمایش عکس و تجربی ها رو نگاه کنید
بیشترشون دخترن تا پسر

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

البته از 36 نفر برتر کشوری 28 نفر پسر بودند
الان رفتم اون تاپیکو دیدم حرفشکاملا منطقیه و چند مثال کاملا واضح اورده بود
پسرا قوی ترن و در حقشون داره ظلم میشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​حاشیه


> یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم اگه بتونین جواب بدین ... ایا این درسته که رتبه های خوب تو این چند سال اخیر اغلب پسر هستن و شانس قبولی پسر ها پایین تر هست ؟؟؟
> راستش یه تاپیک با این موضوع دیدم و به نظر حرف طرف منطقی بود ؟؟؟

----------

